# clockgen???



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

How legit is clock gen for ocing pcs with out options in the bios?
Does it work? I know how to use it with mine and did notice performance increase just thought id ask and get opinions for anyone whom may used it...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Downlaod and install CPUZ. It will display your CPU info.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have never seen an app yet that can overclock a cpu well. Doing it manually in the BIOS is always best. The same goes for flashing the bios too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

greenbrucelee, OC'ing via the Bios ic certainly the best method but the OP said there are no OC'ing abilities in the Bios.
Most purchased PC Bios are very limited concerning changes and settings.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

now i have downloaded cpuz-id and ive seen it jump to 2101mhz "2.1ghz" from 2.0ghz sempron 2800 + cpu when i successfuly oced it in clockgen when the max fsb i can get to is from 333mhz to 355mhz i can get to with out the pc going hey wire 
anyways specs
2.0ghz sempron 2800+
400watt psu / 550watt max output
128mb geforce fx 5200
108mb sec wifi adapter
creative hd sound blaster card
1.5gig ram


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2.0 to 2.1 isn't much of an improvement.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

srry i forgot to mention my fsb was from 333 jumped to 370 max before it is to much for my computer and i have to shut off and restart.


----------

